# Wanna learn to turn



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

hi newbie on the forum here.

just to start im not new to woodworking. I do scroll saw work bandsaw work. make countertops cutting boards. general carpentry bla bla. main reason id like to learn turning is because after a glue up i cant get back to something for a week and many things can go bad in the time depending on temp in my garage and other reasons. So id like projects that can be finished in a few hours or something that can sit till i get back to it . so now to the questions.

i have read all the finewood working books on turning watched video on video… is it a bad idea to try turning alone or should i have someone teach me first ?

would a laguna revo 1216 lathe be over kill for a first lathe or would a turncrafter 12in be a better option? i know its ultimately what i decide but id like honest opinion. i have looked on cragslist for about 3 months and nothing has come up.

would a set of the psi chisels or the scorby sets be a good idea at first or should i buy each gouge and parting tool and scraper separately ?

so them are my general question any help or honest opinion would be helpful thanks


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

What do you want to turn, bowls etc or pens? Better to have a tool and not need it than to need a tool and wish you had it. A 1216 might be overkill for a pen but not for a bowl. Grab it if it's in your affordability range.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

As a teenager I taught myself how to do woodturning. I was encouraged but not taught by my uncle who had a truly primitive lathe. However, I recommend that you start with a simple project - a bowl project with a circular blank or an easy spindle project like a candle stick. Get a feel for the tools and the cutting speeds. Go for it!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think we would all love to have a hands-on teacher to show us how to turn. But, for the vast majority of us, I doubt it really happened that way. Unless you know an experienced turner or have a local woodturning club or there's somewhere that offers classes, it's just not practical. Luckily, there are forum sites like this where we can get answers and opinions and sites where experienced turners willingly (and freely) and graciously share their experience and knowledge. And of course there's YouTube 

So, if you have someone who can and will give you face-to-face instruction, by all means take advantage! If not though, you will be far from the first person who had to learn via books, websites and videos!

The lathe really depends on budget and what you want to turn. Between those 2, if it's in your budget, I'd go with the Laguna. The outboard side will be nice if you decide you want to turn larger bowls and the speed range goes much lower which is also nice for large bowls. If you know you're not going to be turning big bowls though, I think the Turncrafter will be fine and save you a few bucks.

I would start with a set of gouges and chisels from Benjamin's Best or wherever (just make sure they're HSS and not carbon steel) and after you get some experience, then you may want to replace tools one at a time with higher-quality tools after you figure out which tools you use frequently. I'd also recommend looking at some carbide insert tools. They aren't the only tools you need IMO but they will dramatically shorten the learning curve and remain useful even after you're an experience turner. Our own KelleysCrafts makes and sells carbide tools. I don't have any skin in the game but I do have a set of his tools and can say they are excellent and competitively priced.

Best of luck and enjoy! Turning is one of my favorite parts of this hobby )


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know where you live or budget but would recommend the Laguna over the Turncrafter if can afford it. Other stores are stocking it now so shop for best price. Know some Wood Craft stores may have them in stock.

https://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-laguna

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/KWL-1218VS.html

Both Packard Woodworks and Penn State will send you free Catalogs.

If just interested in pens right now PSI tools will serve you well only need a roughing gouge, skew chisel and perhaps a parting tool. Recommend buying individual tools as you need them over a set.

PSI bowl gouges & parting tool will also serve you well.

You will need a way to sharpen your tools, and perhaps a sharpening system. Both catalogs sell sharpening systems with Packard having more variety. Packard also sell more varieties ot brands of turning tools and has sales or discounts if buy more than 2 tools.

For bowl turning might want a 4-jaw chuck and both catalogs carry them.


----------



## Oliver15 (Jul 5, 2012)

First off, Welcome to Lumberjocks! Now to address your questions. I would go with the Laguna if you can swing it. I was introduced to turning by a PSI pen turning ad in Wood magazine, so naturally I started with a small pen turning lathe. Then I decided I wanted to turn a little larger items, so I bought Delta midi lathe (great lathe!). Then I wanted more capacity so I bought the bed extension for the delta. Now, still not happy with the size limitations (mainly the swing over the bed), I'm on the lookout for a good deal on a full size lathe. If I had to do over again, I would have just started with the full size lathe. You can turn a little pen on a big lathe, but you can't turn a big bowl on a little lathe. As for the tools, PSI or Benjamin Best or good tools to start with. I started with those and have never really upgraded to Sorby or any of the other big names. What's more important than the name of the tools is your ability to sharpen them. A slow speed grinder is a good investment. If you don't want to invest the time into learning how to sharpen you chisels, then the carbide tools with replaceable tips is the way to go. Even if you do learn to sharpen you HSS chisels, you may find the need for a carbide tool, but you can always add that later on, when budget permits. As far as self-learning vs. teacher, I think having will a teacher will help you progress faster, but a lot of us at self taught. It just takes a little longer. Turning clubs are great if you have one near you. If you go the self taught route, there are some good videos on YouTube. I personally really found Lyle Jamison videos very helpful for learning to turn. Alan Stratton and Carl Jacobsen have turing oriented channels as well, though the are more project oriented and less instructional, but still inspiring for a new turner. Those are my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> So id like projects that can be finished in a few hours or something that can sit till i get back to it.


You can do that on your scroll saw with the right projects 

Woodturning can be fun and rewarding, but each individual is different as to if they need hands on mentoring or not. Some people just naturally take to it… others never really do and abandon the hobby after a short while. I would not invest heavily until you figure out where you fall within that spectrum!

You can spend a LOT of cash if you want… or you can dip your toe in the water fairly inexpensively and see how you like it. Where are you located? If people know, there may be some LJ's in your area that can help you out finding a nice starter lathe and getting you going. As for accessories, which can add up quick - hold off until you know what you want/need. For example: A dedicated sharpening system is nice, but a belt sander and homemade jig will do just as well. Scroll chucks are handy, but a threaded glue block will do the trick and won't cost a penny.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

thanks for all the replys so far !!!

I probably will go with the laguna revo 1216 for the outboard turning. I would like to turn segmented bowls and hollow forms ultimately . Pen's and salt shakers would be nice too. im mostly interested in anything segmented and possibly turning epoxy wood bowls. I watch a lot of Andy Philips on youtube. and a few others. I kinda figured most people were self taught but I don't like to assume things.

as for the chisels. I have heard the benjamins best are a good set. the only thing im not understanding is the sizing for chisels. like the benjamins best set I have seen are a micro set ? and I have searched for benjamins best chisels and always get banjamin moore paint. lol the psi site only had a micro set. I mean does the length really matter on the handle or am I missing something ? I was looking at the easy tools on woodcraft I hear they make things easyer.

I already have a low speed grinder for when I have done intarsia id just have to buy a diffent wheel then my gray wheel. is this wolverine jig I read about worth the money or is it best to learn to just grind by hand ? or is this a personal choice again ?

I know by now that tools cost money im just trying not to throw money away on cheap stuff im gonna have to replace in 2 weeks. oh also do most of you get logs and cut them down or buy blanks from somewhere ? the only lumber mill we had around burned down and now I have to drive 2 hours or order from online places.
I do have a turning club in my area just waiting on a reply from them. and im in western illinois

thanks again for the help


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Hello, and welcome to LJ, 
I see your home page says Nw Illinois. 
Are you close to Rockford? 
http://northernillinoiswoodturners.com/
I find it best to seek out a local turner, or club. 
Lots of good info, and often a used lathe to get started on. 
This wood turning online web site has a lot of good info, and is where I found the above linked club.
Other clubs too under the community tab. 
https://www.woodturningonline.com/community/clubs.php


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for the website.and I'm actually in the qc.so western illinois.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I use my lathe mostly for turning pens so my experience is based on that. I made a couple of boxes just for the exercise. 









As always, your mileage will vary. Forgive what may seem like random thoughts as I'm new to turning and am learning as I go. I enjoy turning pens it as it provides my ADHD with instant gratification and a completed pen an hour after I start vs weeks for furniture projects. They are easy to make, easy to correct and easy to just start over.

Unfortunately for us youtube trained turners the issue is you don't know what you don't know and you don't know what you're gonna like until after you buy/try it. I started with the HF HSS tool set and I'm glad I didn't spend a bunch of $ on them. I also bought a Rikon slow speed grinder which I used on those tools until I went to Rockler and bought the 3 piece carbide set. (there are 2 sets. one for pens that is shorter than the larger one. I got the longer ones cuz I thought I'd be turning more than just pens, which I haven't) Have used the grinder only once or twice in the last 8 months.

I am a fan of the carbide family. Yes you can buy replacement blades for $25 from Rockler but that could take years before you need one. Firstly, you are going to just loosen the screw and rotate the blade to move it to a sharp section. When it's time to actually sharpen it, unscrew the little blade, put a little oil on a honing plate and draw circles for about 10 seconds and it's good as new. I had already bought a replacement blade (on bad advise from the Rockler guy) before I realized it was so easy to sharpen. Now that I have spares I'm probably good for 10 years. The replacement I bought was the square tip with a slight radius ground into it and I get fewer catches with that.









So, when turning pens I use a combo of what I have that seems to work for me. If it's really hard wood I'll start with the HF roughing gouge until it's round then switch to the round carbide (although there are times when the roughing gouge does as good a job as the round carbide depending on the wood). Then, once I'm close to the bushings I will switch to the Benjamin's Best 3/4" skew I got which gets me pretty darned close to a 400-600 grit sandpaper finish. I think I've only actually "sharpened" the skew on the grinder once since I've had it. I got a cheap little 600 grit credit card sized honing plate and that gets it back to razor sharpness in about 15 seconds after doing a pen. I think I've only resharpened the roughing gouge once or twice, mainly to learn how to use the grinder. Otherwise, it too is razor sharp after a few seconds with the hone.

Had I to do it all over again I would have still bought the HF HSS set but skipped the grinder and just used my bench grinder and a hone but since you already have one you are good to go.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Focusing on your reason for interest in turning *"id like projects that can be finished in a few hours or something that can sit till i get back to it"* - smaller items, like pens, bottle stoppers, tool handles - fit under finish in a few hours, because you can get dry enough wood to complete them in a short time, depending on the type of finish. For larger items like bowls, vases, etc even purchased blanks are not dry enough to turn and finish in one setting unless you are after the "warped" approach (which is great if you are). Otherwise, the piece needs rough turned, set aside to dry (with a good process), then finish turned, then depending on the type of finish it could take several days or more to complete. Buying blanks for turning larger items gets expensive - it's far better to start with green wood, which then gets into whether you have a green wood source, a chainsaw to cut blanks (you already have a bandsaw to refine the blanks), a place to keep logs, cut blanks, drying rough turned items, etc. Then there is segmented turning, which involves time and glue ups, which from your original message is something you don't want.

Just wanted to hilight some things you might not have considered when thinking about turning. If still interested in the larger items, the Revo 1216 would be a good choice, understanding your into about a $1,000 when outfitted for outboard turning. If that and another $500 or so for tools, sharpening/jigs, tool rests etc don't make you blink, then jump in with both feet and have fun.

If you have some resources as mentioned above to help with learning the craft, take advantage of them. I did not, and am self and article/video taught. My favorites are Lyle Jamieson and Allan & Stuart Batty. A lot depends on you and how well you learn from watching and reading vs someone right there hands-on.

As for tools, PSI Benjamin's Best and Hurricane are the place to start and move on to name brand stuff after you learn how to sharpen and what tools you like. After 5 years I'm still using most of the original tools I got. As for carbide - I have a different opinion than most I think - they do next to nothing to teach the skills to use hss tools except scrapers because that what they are - scrapers, and really only for roughing. A hss scraper properly honed is much sharper and much better for prepping for finish. Carbide is ok for roughing, but once I learned how to use gouges properly I rarely touch the carbide. What they are good for is for a noob to make the 1st few pieces the quickest way, so if that is the goal, then carbide is the ticket. Make your own tools and handles though, and only buy the inserts. A hss scraper is enough to make a handle to get started - for that matter a 1-1/4" piece of wood dowel will work.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

@osu55 you make some good points. I guess I should clarify more on why im wanting to get away from "furniture building". short answer I don't need any furniture we will just go with that. plus I can make more with less wood and get the same satisfaction in the end. plus im more of an instant gratification type of person if I can go and turn a pen and knock it out in 2 hours or less that's great !!!! its more about time with me and completing something in the time allowed

I do agree with the comment about the carbon tools. im not knocking them but I have heard they are not the same as a gouges and scrapers and its a completely different way of turning and its better to use the real thing. also I think that's a great idea to buy inserts and turn my own handles ill have to remember that. as far as sharping I have a grider like I said and I have stones so im good there


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

The one thing I missed in your post was what you have for a shop. That could be critical in your choice for a lathe. Any decent full size lathe will weigh around 500 lbs. You will need close to 6 or 7 feet by 4 ft. footprint. The electrical requirement should be 220v 20a. Some dust collection is necessary, I still use a shop vac. Lighting is very important. I don't like to disagree with other bloggers, but chisel set are never the way to go. You will not use all of them. You may not like the quality and you still own the whole set. This is an item available on Craigslist if you buy a good name. Some of my favorites have no name and are quite ugly in appearance. The list of necessary items is endless. Drill chuck, centers live and dead, jaw chucks, tool rests, etc. the list goes on. Some of these items are dedicated to certain lathes, i.e. buy a new lathe, buy new equipment. All this being said, turning is more enjoyable than anything you can do in the shop. I get lost in the shop, and my wife has to come after me to quit. Hope you enjoy turning as much as I do. Good luck!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I don t like to disagree with other bloggers, but chisel set are never the way to go. You will not use all of them. You may not like the quality and you still own the whole set.
> - mike02719


Yes. Agreed. I have only tried 2 or 3 out of my HF set. It's just that for $60 the whole set was cheaper than some individual tools. Again, when you have never met a real life turner that can advise you it is difficult to know what you will like. I made my own parting tool a la Capt'n Eddie. and gave the 1" skew out of the set an Alan Lancer curved grind. Other than that I use the roughing gouge.

Good luck.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

oh well I pretty much have everything I could need. I just finished drywalling my shop I have it wired for 240v. outlet everywhere. I have a tablesaw, bandsaw, I have a dustdeputysetup. I pretty much own everything but a lathe and a drill press. you accumulate when you build your own garage I guess. I have lots of floor space. my garage is 24×30 and everything has a mobile base on it so I can move it against the wall. plus no cars go in my shop its in my back yard and strickly my shop.

I just got an email from the woodturning club here in town. basically they told me to buy nothing and wait till I go to a meeting. they have lathes there I can use and its open once a week so I guess I can hangout for another month no reason to get in a hurry.and make bad choices.

thanks for the help


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you don't want to start with a high end lathe. the HP 12×33" lathe, is a good starter lathe. $379 less a 20% off coupon, saves you some cost to start. add a nova chuck, It's a good start.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> oh well I pretty much have everything I could need. I just finished drywalling my shop I have it wired for 240v. outlet everywhere. I have a tablesaw, bandsaw, I have a dustdeputysetup. I pretty much own everything but a lathe and a drill press. you accumulate when you build your own garage I guess. I have lots of floor space. my garage is 24×30 and everything has a mobile base on it so I can move it against the wall. plus no cars go in my shop its in my back yard and strickly my shop.
> 
> I just got an email from the woodturning club here in town. basically they told me to buy nothing and wait till I go to a meeting. they have lathes there I can use and its open once a week so I guess I can hangout for another month no reason to get in a hurry.and make bad choices.
> 
> ...


Waiting to visit the turning club is a great thing that will help your decisions a lot. If you have floor space is there a reason you have been looking at smaller lathes? Hopefully you will get a grand tour with several lathe sizes/setups, tools, etc. Members will most likely let you visit their shops to be able to see even more lathe and tool set ups.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

@osu55… I guess the reason I have been looking at smaller lathe is basically because I have never turned. I don't know how much ill like it and what benefits a larger one would offer in the end. so never turning before is a big thing I figured go smaller so it not as big of an investment. other then that the only reason I was thinking smaller lathe is im kinda OCD about clutter and if something don't fit where I want it it will drive me nuts. I just try to keep my shop as open and clean as possible.

So the fact that I have made contact with the turning club here in town I think is great and I will be waiting before I pull the trigger on anything. I may look at a larger lathe in the end. to be honest I have been very leary of buying a lathe site unseen. I don't like buying anything like that but there is not a woodworking store for 150 miles from me. And research and reviews can only overwhelm and confuse sometimes.

As you said hopefully I get the grand tour and im able to visit others shops to make a more informed choice in the end. I do not like to buy something twice. it took me a year to decide on what bandsaw I wanted. im aware that you can do everything on a larger lathe and are limited on a smaller one. that's why I liked the laguna because you have the ability to turn 16 inches outboard. only real thing I can see limiting that is the 1hp motor. im aware the thicker the blank the more it takes to turn. And that is another reason I have not bought anything because the smaller lathes do tend to stall out sometimes when put to a heavy cut.

I suppose it really coming down to how much I like it in the end. As im sure everyone is aware you can think something is really cool looking but in the end you may not like it as much as you thought. that's kinda why i got away from intarsia its really cool but I don't always see what I do as useful. making countertops and cutting boards and boxes I see as usefull. but that personal opinion


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing the right thing, by waiting to see what the turning club can show you. I wish I had that option when I got started. However, I cannot recommend HF tools for anything serious. They never hold an edge for very long. Their lathes are not user friendly and cheaply made with little or no resale value. Great place for gloves, tape, paint brushes, epoxy, etc. but not machinery. I really would like to hear what the club turners have to say. Please post what you have learned. Good Luck


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

> It sounds like you are doing the right thing, by waiting to see what the turning club can show you. I wish I had that option when I got started. However, I cannot recommend HF tools for anything serious. They never hold an edge for very long. Their lathes are not user friendly and cheaply made with little or no resale value. Great place for gloves, tape, paint brushes, epoxy, etc. but not machinery. I really would like to hear what the club turners have to say. Please post what you have learned. Good Luck
> 
> - mike02719


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

@mike….I havent even considered hf stuff.i by as little as possible from there.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> @mike….I havent even considered hf stuff.i by as little as possible from there.
> 
> - Mainboom


That's like saying you don't go to the dollar store. When you need 500 drinking straws for a dollar there's only one place to go.  HF has it's place.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

If you can, I recommend taking a turning class before you buy a lathe or tools. Your local woodturning club probably offers classes. I have found classes at my Woodcraft to be invaluable foundations - the hands on instruction really has helped me make sense of videos online, etc.

If you do some turning in a class and/or the club, and you really like it, I don't think you can go wrong with investing a larger, higher quality lathe at the beginning. I have a Rikon 70-220 VSR, and within a year I wanted something larger with more power and generally higher quality. Hence my recent purchase of a Nova 16" DVR.

Happy turning!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> However, I cannot recommend HF tools for anything serious. They never hold an edge for very long. Their lathes are not user friendly and cheaply made with little or no resale value. Great place for gloves, tape, paint brushes, epoxy, etc. but not machinery.
> 
> - mike02719


Alternative view - My experience with some HF stuff is far more positive - the 34706 big lathe (for HF) is worth every penny. I learned to turn on mine, used it for 5 years, and sold it for what I paid for it (with a few additions). Sure I put time, a few simple repairs, and some modifications into the lathe, so I dont recommend it to anyone looking for a turn key lathe, but for those looking for the highest value starter lathe, I dont know of anything that beats it. I'm still using the #35444 tool set. That particular set holds its own against more expensive M2 tools. Both of these are considered HF "gems". Also had great value out of HF F clamps, wood screw clamps, different mechanic's tools.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

What's the dollar store ?..I'll give ya buying brushes and Glove's at hf is fine but I won't buy power tools there anymore after burning up a circular saw and a few clamps I bought broke the second time I used them I just try to buy stuff made some where other the Taiwan and China if I can.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to your next semi-money sink. If I had a choice to buy new I'd probably go with a Robust lathe, but that's not in the cards so I will stick with my old hand me down Delta which has worked fine for my modest needs.

If there are kids around, I suggest turning wands as your first practice pieces. They are essentially spindle turning, without a defined shape. I try for a target to practice getting better at it, but if you miss it, eh, it's imaginary and when you're down practicing cutting, sanding, finishing on it, you can give it to some kids (or adults who are kids at heart) instead of tossing the scraps.

From your comments you seem to have an active turning club nearby. Nice. By all means exploit this knowledge resource as much as possible. It will both save you money and cost you money 

As to harbor Freight turning tools. They will work. You will also gain a ton of practice on sharpening. A lot. Which is fine depending on your budget. However, it will also kind of let you know which you want to invest in. While I do not have these, what I have seen most recommended for entry level tools is Benjamin's Best. Never used them but they do seem budget. Still, your local turning group may have better resources for you.

Have fun.

This is most of my reply to someone else a short while ago on this, though you probably know most of this already since you are not new to woodworking, here it is anyway.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/4980217
I took one class at Woodcraft to start with mumble years ago. It gave me the foundation basics to continue on and understand most of what I see n the YouTube videos. I keep an eye on their class list and if they have one for something interesting I will probably take it because it cuts the learning curve down enough to make it worth it.

Check for any wood turning clubs in your area, most places have flyers at the local Woodcraft (and perhaps Rocker store. My nearest Rockler store is an hour or so drive)

YouTube suggestions. There are tons more but these are the three I check first when looking looking for 'how to' videos.
CaptEddie Wealth of resources
Carl Jacobson Nicest guy on the Internet and tons of how to videos
Mike Peace Lots of how to, tooling videos, etc


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> What s the dollar store ?
> - Mainboom


The Dollar Store 

I understand. I'm not saying I would buy a table saw there but I do go there when needing a cheap power tool. I've never had any issues with the tools I've purchased there. I needed something welded a few years ago and the welding shop had a $100 minimum labor charge. I bought a welder for $89 after coupon and have used it monthly ever since just like my $119 oscillating spindle sander or my $15 digital calipers that give me the same 3 decimal place readings as the $150 Mitutoyo's that the guy at Granger pulls out when he's sizing a bearing for me or my 9 year old $9 heat gun. Yes, they sell inexpensive tools but you might be surprised at what is actually manufactured in Asia.

Sorry. Didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Most people purchase items at HF because they want to save some cash. Just like the dollar store. The reason I suggested the HF lathe and a Nova chuck, is a way to get started at a minimal cost. If you decide it's not for you, your not out a couple grand or more. When you figure out the type of turning you prefer, you can always upgrade to a $2000 lathe and add another $1000 in accessories. The nova chuck you can use on other lathes also. And if you have the space, a second lathe could be set up different from your main lathe…. With HF you do have to check the differences. But if you watch what your buying, you can buy value….. Like the clamps that HF has, they sell junk clamps & they sell good clamps, a matter of watching and comparing what you buy… I have about 30 HF F-clamps & about 40 HF U-bar clamps. I inspect them thoroughly before purchase. In two years, I've not had one fail. Of other brands, I've had 8 clamps fail in the last year during glue-ups. Going through a woodturning club for knowledge is great, but ask the questions also. Let them be your teacher on techniques.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I never so much as touched a lathe until a couple years ago. Today, I have two.

Learning to use a lathe is simple enough you can get started on your own. You can grow your skills on your own too, but, like anything, a little help from an experienced turner can move you ahead significantly.

To me, the first things to learn were:

1) Which tools do I need?
2) How do I safely use them?
3) How can I finish my projects?

On tools, people say, and I agree, you need tools that are good quality, but don't cost a fortune, as I learn to sharpen them. Including reshaping them to my wants and needs.

On the low, but better than HF tools, I have a Crown or two and several Benjamin's Best tools. Higher end tools, I have OneWays and some carbide thingie or two.

To use the lathe, I started off simple - I focuses on spindle turning, which is a lot more forgiving than bowls.

Spindles let me learn ab out catches, how to "ride the bevel" move down the cut and so on. There are a lot of good videos that explain it.

People seem to have little imagination when it comes to spindle turning, but that's on them and not on the spindle work.

On safety, I stand to the side of potentially scary turn projects, just like you would with your table saw. I always wear a safety shield, and I have pretty decent dust collection.

Then there is sharpening. I spoiled myself when I lucked into 1) a four wheel grinder, on which I installed a variable speed, reversing 3/4 horse motor and CBN wheels with the OneWay Wolverine system; and, 2) a Delta 1" belt sander (most used) to do quick touch ups (see the angle gauge Instructable).










https://www.instructables.com/id/Making-Light-Catching-Laminated-Wood-Plastic-and-C/










https://www.instructables.com/id/Turned-Off-Center-Door-Stop/

https://www.instructables.com/id/Angle-Set-Up-Gauges-for-Grinders-and-Belt-Sanders/


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

You can start with a round cutter, easy wood tools carbide, and work up to 'real' tools later. The round cutter is very versatile, and doesn't catch on the corners like square cutters. I am not a professional, but I do have other tools, but use the carbide the most. I would rather turn than sharpen.


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

im just gonna wait till I go to this club here in town next month. they said not to buy anything yet. I find that simple enough to do for a few weeks. I have other projects going on anyhow.

thanks for all the replys


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Maybe someone in the club has a used lathe for sale.


----------

